
Show HN: Worldwide Netflix and Spotify Price Comparison - qb
https://www.thestreamingindex.com/
======
l1am0
I really like the idea! The NorthVPN screenshot is a bit to dark and you could
invest a bit more love into the design. (Maybe a bit more
like:[https://themacindex.com/](https://themacindex.com/))

~~~
qb
My project is pretty much a shameless ripoff of ^W^W^W^W heavily inspired by
The Mac Index. :D Yep, I'll see how much traffic it gets and then work on the
design some more. Right now it's mostly Bulma
([https://bulma.io/](https://bulma.io/)) default styles.

------
sunshineMoon
Wow that is quiet useful. Thank you

